# Who else is aboard 10/14/14 DON JUAN?



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Dropped of my car October 1st at BLG Logistics-Frankfurt

Was not able to track by VIN until today, 12 days after drop off!

October 6th, 2014- Booked at Bremerhaven
October 12th, 2014- Received at Terminal- Bremerhaven
October 14th, 2014 ETD from Bremerhaven

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY	12/10/2014	14/10/2014
GOTHENBURG	SWEDEN	16/10/2014	16/10/2014
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM	18/10/2014	18/10/2014
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	19/10/2014	19/10/2014
HALIFAX, NS	CANADA	27/10/2014	27/10/2014
NEW YORK, NY	U.S.A.	29/10/2014	29/10/2014
BRUNSWICK, GA	U.S.A.	03/11/2014	03/11/2014
CHARLESTON,SC	U.S.A.	04/11/2014	04/11/2014

November 3rd, 2014 is ETA in Brunswick, GA.

My ED date was 9/29/2014, so fellow PCD's and southeast dealerships will be onboard Voyage Number CA442-DOJ who also dropped off this during this time frame. Still have Dealership Installed Accessories to be installed in the US, so realistically looking at a late November/early December re-delivery.

Attached a photo of car at drop-off, think they will get the point to keep the plates on?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

I am on the Don Juan as well. Our cars will be ship mates. I dropped off on oct 5th and booking was made oct 8th. Delivered to port oct 12th


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Lionnutz said:


> I am on the Don Juan as well. Our cars will be ship mates. I dropped off on oct 5th and booking was made oct 8th. Delivered to port oct 12th
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I assume that your car will disembark in New York?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> I assume that your car will disembark in New York?


Maybe... I am trying to see if I can take re delivery at PCD. For now yes scheduled to disembark in NY

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Lionnutz said:


> Maybe... I am trying to see if I can take re delivery at PCD. For now yes scheduled to disembark in NY
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


My Sept 2010 ED went through Elizabeth City (NY) to the PCD. Hopefully your car can be transported by train/truck to Greer.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is the tracking link: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:8.55284/centery:53.5757/zoom:8/mmsi:564362000

Still in port as of 14/10/14


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> My Sept 2010 ED went through Elizabeth City (NY) to the PCD. Hopefully your car can be transported by train/truck to Greer.


I'm trying to get the dealership to set it up. Maybe they can still arrange for it to be unloaded @ the SC port to make it easier but good to know it can be done even if it is unloaded in NJ. Dealer is telling me ED cars can't do PDC as well and only cars produced at the SC plant r eligible. Which is complete BS as many festers have done it with other models not in the X family of cars.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Lionnutz said:


> I'm trying to get the dealership to set it up. Maybe they can still arrange for it to be unloaded @ the SC port to make it easier but good to know it can be done even if it is unloaded in NJ. Dealer is telling me ED cars can't do PDC as well and only cars produced at the SC plant r eligible. Which is complete BS as many festers have done it with other models not in the X family of cars.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Your CA is clueless! Tell him to research it in dealerspeed. I believe there is a link on this forum from years ago during the Great Recession when BMWNA changed the policy and allowed both ED/PCD as prior it was either one. There is a recent post of a fellow member who's ED was shipped to NY instead of GA, but was scheduled to do a PCD.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm on the Don Juan as well... M4 convertible. Dropped off in Munich on 25-Sep.

The wait has been and will continue to be brutal...

M




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

*With the Don Juan*

Dropped off my M6 Gran Coupe on the 30th at the Munich Airport. My car joined five other vehicles. Photo attached.

This is my 7th ED. The two worst things about ED is the waiting to pick it up and the redelivery in the States.

Not sure if you have info on tracking the vessel but if you like to torture yourself even more here is a link to click on "vessels" then search for "Don Juan" and pick the one that is a vehicle carrier. Realtime tracking!

At the time of this reply the ship was still moored in Bimmer Heaven.

Happy tracking.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

drklion said:


> Dropped off my M6 Gran Coupe on the 30th at the Munich Airport. My car joined five other vehicles. Photo attached.
> 
> This is my 7th ED. The two worst things about ED is the waiting to pick it up and the redelivery in the States.
> 
> ...


Love you car! Is the color Ruby Black?


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

*Link to vessel tracking*

No on the Ruby black, its the morning sun giving it a red coating. It was 7am when we were dropping the car off, had to catch a morning flight back to the States. It is black Sapphire met.

Here is the address for the vessel tracking www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

drklion said:


> No on the Ruby black, its the morning sun giving it a red coating. It was 7am when we were dropping the car off, had to catch a morning flight back to the States. It is black Sapphire met.
> 
> Here is the address for the vessel tracking www.marinetraffic.com


Now that's funny. We dropped off at 2:30 on October 30th and there were no spots available to park, so we parallel parked in front of the parked vehicles. Guess who's vehicle we parked in front of? That's right a BSM M6GC. lol


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

The tracking is actually pretty cool... you can literally see the Don Juan moving at her moorings in Bremerhaven.

M


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

It was very hard just parking it at the drop off. My wife and I spent over two weeks with it. It was very hard walking away from it.

I am surprised though that our vehicles took so much time to load up when two vessels were before the Don Juan. One left on the 3rd and the other on the 11th.

Anyway hopefully the Don Juan gets underway soon.

Also I noticed you are a Green Bay Packer Fan, I am a long time Dolphin fan. I also noticed Joe Philbin is still working for the Packers. a great win for the pack and a heart torn loss for the Dolphins. It was even worse, I was at the game.


----------



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine's on the Don Juan, as well. Dropped off September 25th at Munich Airport. I'm hoping to get the car while visiting family near Spartanburg Nov. 7th-9th. I'm penciled in for a PCD. If the Don Juan arrives in Brunswick, GA on Nov. 3rd, is it possible that the car gets to Spartanburg by 7th or 8th?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Flinbmx said:


> Mine's on the Don Juan, as well. Dropped off September 25th at Munich Airport. I'm hoping to get the car while visiting family near Spartanburg Nov. 7th-9th. I'm penciled in for a PCD. If the Don Juan arrives in Brunswick, GA on Nov. 3rd, is it possible that the car gets to Spartanburg by 7th or 8th?


That is going to be tight as the next 'bottle neck' will be CBP clearance, any damage repairs, transit to VPC and VPC processing. I know from past experience doing ED/PCD that the PC will wait until after the car clears customs. My Sept 2010 ED took close to 3 weeks to clear customs in NY prior to my PCD.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

GBPackerfan1963 said:


> Now that's funny. We dropped off at 2:30 on October 30th and there were no spots available to park, so we parallel parked in front of the parked vehicles. Guess who's vehicle we parked in front of? That's right a BSM M6GC. lol


You meant Sept 30th?


----------



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, Ibiza. I lived in Charleston for 3 years before moving to Texas. That town is magic! I had a feeling my car wasn't going to make it to PCD. I'll either have to pick at dealer in Atlanta or make another trip to pick up at PCD. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

drklion said:


> It was very hard just parking it at the drop off. My wife and I spent over two weeks with it. It was very hard walking away from it.
> 
> I am surprised though that our vehicles took so much time to load up when two vessels were before the Don Juan. One left on the 3rd and the other on the 11th.
> 
> ...


:bustingup That was a stressful game. We always have issues with the 'Phins. 3-10 is not a great record to have against you. Of course, it's 4-10 now. You guys are actually lucky having Philbin. We were devastated when he left. Joe is good peeps.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Flinbmx said:


> Thanks, Ibiza. I lived in Charleston for 3 years before moving to Texas. That town is magic! I had a feeling my car wasn't going to make it to PCD. I'll either have to pick at dealer in Atlanta or make another trip to pick up at PCD.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I was also suppose to take PC re-delivery, but the PIA is not available for ED cars so I will be traveling to Atlanta after the M performance parts are installed. Just did my 6th PCD 12 days ago, so no big deal. Just when I'll be finished with my '15 X5 xDrive 50 M Sport 'break-in', it will be time to break in the ED car as I had it for less than 48 hrs and only drove 506 km.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Ibiza said:


> You meant Sept 30th?


Doh!! Yes, September 30th.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

GBPackerfan1963 said:


> Doh!! Yes, September 30th.


That's cool that all of us who did ED around the same time will be journeying across the Atlantic together. I think the myth of dropping off in München for a quicker shipping time is put to rest as some waited for the 3rd boat after drop off. I'm thinking for next ED to drop off at the port for a comparison.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

I know. My Gretchen is on the Hestia Leader heading to Panama. She was loaded on 10/10.


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

On Football: Philbin is getting his ass chewed here in south Florida. Not sure if he will last after this season.

On Delivery: Ibiza is right, expect delays at the port with customs as well as the VPC. VPC tends to put ED vehicles to the side until they are done or mix them in with the allocated vehicles for the dealers.

On Ship/Don Juan: My vehicle was loaded at 1801 (6:01pm local) on the 14th. I hate this tracking technology, its driving me nuts always looking at where my ride is.

On M Vehicles: Not sure if anyone knows this but I sure was surprised regarding my M vehicle. If you reach 1200 miles before you drop the vehicle off you are recommended to take it to a dealer in whatever country you are in to get the 1200 mile service. It so happened that I was Greece and took care of it. It was only for the day but you have to pay for the service and submit to your local dealer. In good faith you are reimbursed. Yes to the question, I was issued a check for the expense which was about $450. Just a note for anyone who is taking delivery of an M in Europe.


----------



## Maritimer67 (May 10, 2014)

My X1 s2.8i is also on the Don Juan. Dropped it off in Frankfurt on 9/30 after three weeks of European driving and 2436 miles. Destination Brunswick, then to Braman Motors in W. Palm Beach. Hoping to pick it up before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Maritimer67 said:


> My X1 s2.8i is also on the Don Juan. Dropped it off in Frankfurt on 9/30 after three weeks of European driving and 2436 miles. Destination Brunswick, then to Braman Motors in W. Palm Beach. Hoping to pick it up before Thanksgiving!


Our drop were different by a day, as I was 10/1. BLG told me that a truck pick-up cars the morning of the 1st, as I didn't see your X1 in the lot. That is impressive mileage and your car has journeyed to additional European cities/ports during the 5 days (Gothenburg for Volos, Zeebrugge and soon Southhampton to pick up Minis).

You should be alright for Thanksgiving pick-up, but depends on Customs and VPC/damage. Your car have any damage?


----------



## Maritimer67 (May 10, 2014)

Yes, I've been tracking the Don Juan as well. When I dropped the car there was only 1 other BMW there - another white X1 from a military person. Kind of funny seeing the two white X1's sitting side by side. He had black leather and mine has the coral red. 
Regarding damage, yes we had a little noted on the BLG form when we turned it in. Little bit of wheel scuff on right front wheel ( happened the 2nd day - grrrrr!) and two small chips on the back bumper from I suspect my wife's large suitcase wheels in and out of the hatch.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Grr sorry to be bearer of bad news but just checked on the WW site for port updates for our ship and it looks like the departure from south Hampton has been delayed by 2 days thus delaying our arrival stateside by 2 days =(


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

*Don Juan Delayed*

If you are on the Don Juan expect delays due to Hurricaine Gonzalo. Brunswick, GA is now 11/4, a day late.


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

Maritimer67 said:


> My X1 s2.8i is also on the Don Juan. Dropped it off in Frankfurt on 9/30 after three weeks of European driving and 2436 miles. Destination Brunswick, then to Braman Motors in W. Palm Beach. Hoping to pick it up before Thanksgiving!


Well it looks like we are neck and neck Maritimer67. I am also picking up from Braman in West Palm Beach.

I think if we both keep calling Braman when the vehicles arrive in Brunswick, GA they may expidite the process or not but it will be interesting to see how fast they get to the dealer.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

drklion said:


> If you are on the Don Juan expect delays due to Hurricaine Gonzalo. Brunswick, GA is now 11/4, a day late.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

The Elektra was also delayed 1 day - it is now arriving in NY (NJ) on the 26th instead of the 25th according to the WW website. Interestingly, marinetraffic.com still shows an estimated arrival time of 8:00 UTC on the 25th.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Don Juan has finally departed Southhampton earlier today, our cars have finally departed Europe and heading home to the States. Seemed like an eternity after dropping off 21 days ago. Long journey ahead after looking at the 2nd photo.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

Don Juan appears to have left Halifax!

Next stop is NY!

M


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Maritimer67 (May 10, 2014)

Brunswick, then Braman in West Palm Beach until we see the X1. Figuring (hoping) by the 20th of Nov.1!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Want2BS8ed said:


> Don Juan appears to have left Halifax!
> 
> Next stop is NY!
> 
> ...


ETA into New York is 3am 11/1/14. Be interesting to see how long to clear customs takes.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> ETA into New York is 3am 11/1/14. Be interesting to see how long to clear customs takes.


Yep... I've been told to expect an additional 7 to 10 days in customs because of ED. Minimum of 2 to 3 weeks to arrive in Central Virginia after hitting the dock.

...the wait is painful.

M

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Want2BS8ed said:


> Yep... I've been told to expect an additional 7 to 10 days in customs because of ED. Minimum of 2 to 3 weeks to arrive in Central Virginia after hitting the dock.
> 
> ...the wait is painful.
> 
> ...


Whats your port of departure? I cleared NY/NJ customs in 24 hours with an ED vehicle somehow. Perhaps its a slow time if year for them or maybe they just assumed only good guys drive an estoril blue car.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

dwlink said:


> Whats your port of departure? I cleared NY/NJ customs in 24 hours with an ED vehicle somehow. Perhaps its a slow time if year for them or maybe they just assumed only good guys drive an estoril blue car.


Fall 2010, my 335is carbio took close to 3 weeks to clear customs in NY/NJ prior to my PCD. Guess it's all the flip of the coin. Looking forward to the time to clear in Brunswick this time around.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

dwlink said:


> Whats your port of departure? I cleared NY/NJ customs in 24 hours with an ED vehicle somehow. Perhaps its a slow time if year for them or maybe they just assumed only good guys drive an estoril blue car.


I hope my car gets cleared as fast as yours. Mine will be also NY/NJ then off to VPC to repair the driver side window and then PDC.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

dwlink said:


> Whats your port of departure? I cleared NY/NJ customs in 24 hours with an ED vehicle somehow. Perhaps its a slow time if year for them or maybe they just assumed only good guys drive an estoril blue car.


NY/NJ... would be grand if it cleared customs that quickly!

M

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ship has arrived at port of NY. Crossing fingers for smooth sailing through customs clearance and VDC.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Lionnutz said:


> Ship has arrived at port of NY. Crossing fingers for smooth sailing through customs clearance and VDC.


Don't you have a PCD? All the best and smooth sailing. The majority of us disembark in GA.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ibiza said:


> Don't you have a PCD? All the best and smooth sailing. The majority of us disembark in GA.


I do have a PCD. It was a last min decision after the car was already booked and loaded. I double checked with PCD regarding the port and if it needed to be changed to GA but they told me not to worry. It will be shipped to PCD for pick up after customs and VDC prep. I live 25 miles from the port so this is quite agonizing knowing it is so close to me.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

Lionnutz said:


> I do have a PCD. It was a last min decision after the car was already booked and loaded. I double checked with PCD regarding the port and if it needed to be changed to GA but they told me not to worry. It will be shipped to PCD for pick up after customs and VDC prep. I live 25 miles from the port so this is quite agonizing knowing it is so close to me.


Know exactly what you mean... I flew through Newark yesterday on a return trip from Mumbai. Looking at the satellite images, what is it? Maybe a mile from the Newark Liberty airport?

I'd have been happy to have driven the car home to Virginia - even after a 15 hour flight!!

M

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## drklion (Apr 15, 2004)

*Don Juan Departing New York*

The Don Juan is heading for Georgia! It had a nice and fast turn around in New York and on its way to Brunswick, Ga. It has a 0400ETA on the 4th of November.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

drklion said:


> The Don Juan is heading for Georgia! It had a nice and fast turn around in New York and on its way to Brunswick, Ga. It has a 0400ETA on the 4th of November.


Great photo!!

Here is the tracking map leaving New York heading south!


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, the car is on US soil now. It's a race to see how quickly it gets through customs and shipped to Virginia now!

M


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Heading down the home stretch into Brunswick early tomorrow morning with a ETA between 4:30 am - 7am depending on the tracking site. Just off the coast from me in Charleston, SC, wouldn't mind diverting into the Columbus Street Terminal now. Don Juan will be in Charleston on the 5th picking up X vehicles produced in Geer, SC for transport to Bremerhaven. 

Would be neat if one of us cleared customs the same day, but highly doubt it due to the volume of cars that have pre-cleared already.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

DON JUAN CA442-DOJ BREMERHAVEN 15-10-2014 NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 1
Status Details
Status Status Location Date 
(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status Quantity


LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 03-11-2014 08:20:07 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 03-11-2014 00:00:00 
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 18:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 17:00:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 13-10-2014 17:12:42 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-10-2014 15:56:32 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 08-10-2014 23:02:27 1


Excitement for PDC is building


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats on the great news!!


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

DON JUAN CA442-DOJ BREMERHAVEN 15-10-2014 NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 
(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 18:00:00
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 01-11-2014 17:00:00
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 13-10-2014 17:12:42
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-10-2014 15:46:18
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 02-10-2014 22:00:35

Dropped of in Munich on September 25th... 

M



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

I dropped mine off in Munich September 25th. It was scheduled to arrive in Brunswick on November 4th. I just checked www.2wglobal.com and it said it cleared customs 03-11-2014 0:00 in Woodcliff Lake, NJ. I am penciled in for a PCD but wasn't aware that my car would be going this route. Do I email CA or BMW NA to get more information?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Flinbmx said:


> I dropped mine off in Munich September 25th. It was scheduled to arrive in Brunswick on November 4th. I just checked www.2wglobal.com and it said it cleared customs 03-11-2014 0:00 in Woodcliff Lake, NJ. I am penciled in for a PCD but wasn't aware that my car would be going this route. Do I email CA or BMW NA to get more information?


Just to be safe I would contact your CA. But your car probably will leave the ship in Brunswick and head over to the PCD in what will seem like months to you - frequently referred to as the "Black Hole" in this forum.

WW's statements about "Clearing Customs" confuse me. Sometimes it seems to take place while the ship is traveling from one port to another. Perhaps the clearance refers to the ship and not your car.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

The Don Juan is not expected into Brunswick now until Nov 5th, but my vehicle had a Customs Release already on Nov 3rd in Woodcliff Lake, NJ which is BMW NA. I know that non-ED cars get a electronic pre-customs release, as this would be great news for ED cars. This would be a 21 day ship journey and 35 days from BLG Logistics-Frankfort drop off just to reach US soil.


----------



## Flinbmx (Jun 18, 2014)

Moored in Brunswick at 4:30am.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Flinbmx said:


> Moored in Brunswick at 4:30am.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Interesting how the Don Juan stayed off the GA coast yesterday. Port was probably full as the 1 day delay due to the storm leaving Southhampton turned into to a 2 day delay.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

M4 was released from customs around 8:00 this morning in NY!

Just need to get it down here to Virginia now!!

M


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Want2BS8ed said:


> M4 was released from customs around 8:00 this morning in NY!
> 
> Just need to get it down here to Virginia now!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the great news!! Should be there in VA within 24 hrs once released to trucking.


----------

